# Refreshment course !! HELP !! PLEASE



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok Guys Friday ill be ordering my Wiseco .50 piston kits so i can get my motor all cleaned up and wheeler ready to ride again soon . Can someone help me with a refreshment course of what needs to be done so i do it correctly:thinking: .. Please Thanks in advance

Thanks 
PolarisEmtFirefighter


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Boy no one can help give me a refreshment course . Dang . Has this site slowed down that much ..


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

Wish I could help! ... I know pretty much everything but tearing into the motor.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Lmao .. I know rod .. ! I kinda Tought you over the phone lmao


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

ask a question about a Brute Force and you'll have all the answers you need here... we need a few more knowledgeable PoPo guys in here... Sorry I can't help ya bro, I have no idea how to rebuild an engine...


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well i know quite a bit bout them . Just been out the loop for a while now im getting back in the day .


----------

